# Heading to Brooks Hines Wednesday



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had to take some time off, I was about to tell too many people too much truth. So, instead I requested 3 days off in a row, from work. That hasn't happened in two and a half years. I heard about Alabama's State Lake permit, and called up the nice gentleman at Brooks Hines Lake, where I used to fish a lot. Turns out, I can get a non-resident permit to fish Alabama State lakes only, for 12 bucks a year. WAAY cheaper than a Non-Resident fishing license, and there's fish there!
So, I'm going to camp out for a night at Hurricane, and get up, brew my coffee, and head over to Brooks Hines, and maybe get a stringer full. 
Sounds funny, camping at one lake, and fishing at another, but hey. I go where the fish are!
Wish me luck,
sj1


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

good luck, post how it goes. I'm thinking about going up that way soon myself.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been there the last 3 weekends and fishing had been on fire. It has slowed a little the last few days on the shell cracker and gills but still worth the trip. Fished yesterday evening for a couple hrs and caught 25-30 gills, 3 was over a lb.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Splittine, what were you catching them on? I plan on getting worms and crickets, and I've got rubber grub tails.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They hit crickets and worms about the same. I haven't done it yet but next time I go up I'm taking some chicken livers. The catfish bite has been hot and they are starting to catch some good size one.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you. I'm just about out the door for Hurricane now.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Was thinking about going Saturday...have not made up my mind.
Friend of the family caught a 9.7 bass last week. The big ones are in there, they seem to elude me.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a great day. Camped out at Hurricane Lake, slept in my tent, and didn't get one bug bite! I slept like a rock. Then, I got up before daylight, and headed over to Brooks Hines Lake. Landed a bunch of bream, kept a dozen, and got back to camp by 9 AM. Brewed a pot of coffee, packed up, and was home by noon. 
Did I mention I didn't get a single bug bite? 
Mama and I are having ourselves a fish fry tonight.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the good time you had!!! Now enjoy the spoils of your journey w/ momma!!!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

sj1 said:


> I had a great day. Camped out at Hurricane Lake, slept in my tent, and didn't get one bug bite! I slept like a rock. Then, I got up before daylight, and headed over to Brooks Hines Lake. Landed a bunch of bream, kept a dozen, and got back to camp by 9 AM. Brewed a pot of coffee, packed up, and was home by noon.
> Did I mention I didn't get a single bug bite?
> Mama and I are having ourselves a fish fry tonight.


Nice, were you bank fishing or boat?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just sat on the bank and enjoyed my morning! I love fishing at Brooks Hines, but next time, I may be more selective, and keep bigger fish. I know they are in there.


----------

